# belly turning black??



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i went for a walk in the park with cosmo this weekend and in his enthousiasm he went to the lake. his belly was a bit wet.
now this week i have the idea his belly is very filthy from this as his belly was always pink. this morning i tried to wash him ,but nothing came off????

so is his belly turning black ,is this normal, and why are parts still pink??
( half of his willy is pink and black) :lol: 

kisses


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sounds like just normal skin colouring (pigment) Fynn and Sullys went pink to purple in some places.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

nathaliedewilde said:


> ( half of his willy is pink and black) :lol:
> 
> kisses


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That's funny. THis happened to Cooper a month ago. now his belly and "willy" :lol: are kind of pink with dark blotches all over. I think it's normal.

Meg


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

sounds like a pigment change but also could be a skin infection.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*black*

it doesn t seem irritated but it changed so suddenly i think it's weird

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Coopers changed really fast too. Like overnight!


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Our Kosmo had the pinkest belly and over the last couple of weeks it has almost all turned black. Looks like someone colored his belly with a black crayon. Its a normal change unless the belly looks red and irrated also.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

BeamerFritzyKosmo said:


> Our Kosmo had the pinkest belly and over the last couple of weeks it has almost all turned black. Looks like someone colored his belly with a black crayon. Its a normal change unless the belly looks red and irrated also.


and unless it's flaky. flaky and black is bad and needs to be seen by a vet. i just washed a shepherd at my job and the belly was black and flaky and i said to myself thisw can't be normal so i got the vet to check him out and he had to have medicated baths and antibiotics...


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

my boy is just the same  pink wth black patches , no sores etc ..


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadgets neck hair fell out and then his neck turned a smokey grey and then his hair started coming back in and it is a smokey grey.. it is like he has ring around the collar.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i agree with everyone else unless it looks irritated sounds like normal pigment change, vixies skin is a blue tinge (she carries blue sabling) in her ears are blue, hr belly is blue and she has a line of pink upthe center of her belly, it looks kind of funny.
i wouldnt worry unless its flacky, sore or crakcked and red


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

OMG, this just happened to Harley too. It was like overnight or something?! I am thinking it is normal as well! Phew, I ran here and did a search. Nat, Harley's "change" is the same as Cosmo's, LOL. :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

it was so weird one day he was totally pink and now he is black :lol: 
i never saw a belly as dark as his  except a few spots......
i'm going to try to take a pic of it :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## princess'momma (Feb 2, 2005)

Princess' belly went through similar changes a couple weeks ago. Greyish black, and she still has pink splotches. Its not red, flakey, or irritated. I'm glad you brought this up Nat since I was curious too! :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

dont worry its totally normal :lol:


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

I was so happy to see this thread when I searched "purple skin"!
I was a second away from taking Max to the vet. He had a very pink belly, and underarms just a few days ago ... suddenly his skin is almost black! I should say that he has no rash, flakey skin, or sore spots. Totally strange. His fur seems to be very thin right now ... I guess thinner than normal. Have others who noticed the pigment change also notice a thinning fur thing going on at the same time? 
Max came to us as a foster dog last August ... at the time no one knew how old he was. Our vet guessed between 3 & 5 yrs old. Here's my other question .... when is the pigment change occuring in all of your dogs? 1-2 years? It might shed some light on Max's age.
Thank you!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tuckers started turning about 3mos ago, so he was 9mos old. Jasper is already changing at 5mos.


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Max was def not a puppy when he first came to us last year .... he's at the very least a year and a half ... maybe two.
It's just so strange!
Thanks Brenda ...


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

minnie is already black so it never happened to her.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Well what a relief! Bufords did that too. We had been at my brothers and Buford had been digging in dirt. When we got home, I tried to clean it off only it didn't clean off. It did happen suddenly too.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Gracie's belly and her inner legs started turning black about a month or so ago after she took up sunbathing as her #1 hobby. She's sort of purplish black in places, black in others, and mottled everywhere else. Unless there's irritation, I would think normal pigment changes. Incidently, when hers started changing, it happened really fast.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi's tummy and neck have changed colours as well, getting a dark brown around the edges and a couple spots. I think they all change colours, especially within the first year.


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

This is so strange ... I've been on this web site since last August, and looked at all the pics of dogs. The puppies definately look like puppies .... Max actually looked like an old guy when we first took him in as a foster. He's never looked like a puppy to us. The rescue foundations vet thought about 6yrs ... our vet thought 3-5 .... now I'm not so sure? He has been sunbathing (his favorite pastime) more frequently in the past two weeks .... maybe it has something to do with that. By the way Max is a fawn colored apple head chi ... he came to us very ill, and now is very healthy.
Thank for all of your input!
I'll see if I can get hubby to show me how to post a pic .... I've still never done that here.
Tamara


----------

